
Brin: Two Google Operating Systems May Become One - jacquesm
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/182784/brin_two_google_operating_systems_may_become_one.html
======
cameldrv
Perhaps they're just afraid of looking like they're from 1997 when they
propose a slimmed-down cheap computer that can only browse the web and run
Java applications, and is heavily reliant on servers for its functionality.

(For the youngsters, this idea was called the "Network Computer", and was
heavily promoted by Sun, Oracle, and Netscape.)

~~~
FreeRadical
Do you know why this idea didn't take off when promoted by Sun, Oracle and
Netscape?

------
andreyf
Both have ARM support, so it's not completely unfeasible... still, merging to
projects of such magnitude seems like it could be a tough challenge. Not that
I know anything about such things.

------
jsz0
I would take this to mean the stock Android shell may end up looking more like
Chrome OS's browser-centric UI in the future.

~~~
martey
The article seems to be suggesting the opposite, that Chrome OS will
eventually be subsumed into Android, or made into "Android Lite."

